# nitrates are high



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

So I tested my water today because I lost both my firefish and my flame angel and I noticed that my nitrates were at 40ppm. I have a 300 gallon saltwater tank so doing a huge water change is almost out of the question. I don't have any macro algae yet and I do 10% monthly water changes, and have been doing that for about a year and a half now. So do I absolutely need to do a huge water change? Or will adding a few bags of macro algae to the refugium do the trick?


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

A PWC is generally the best way to quickly lower the nitrates, but if it is simply not an option for you then that's understandable.

I went thru a similar nitrate crisis not too long ago and I did some PWC to quickly lower it but I also added Chaeto to my aquarium, which has kept it in a reasonable range since then.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Add some Chateo or culpera to your sump.

Also look up on dosing Vodka for a tank that size, just be warned though once you start vodka dosing you MUST continue it constantly.

Check the amount of food you are feeding the tank as well, it might be worth cutting back on feeding some.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

All good advice here but if you go with vodka do your research and be careful with your corals.. Make sure the skimmer is running at optimal levels and if you have live rock in the sump make sure it is not covered\clogged with debree as that can inhibit much of its denitrifying properties.


----------

